# Bunny Built a Nest Outside of Nesting Box



## Gaby Gomez (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello! About a month ago I was given a bunny from someone looking to re home her. A few days ago she started to pull her fur and after some research we figured she was pregnant. Last night I quickly drove to my local pet shot and the owner graciously gave me one of his nesting boxes. I placed it in the corner of her hutch and filled it with bedding. I also gave her ample hay to use to create her nest. Just about an hour ago we found that she had built a nest in the corner of her hutch and had given birth to two adorable kits! She lined her nest with fur and covered her babies as well. Should I be worried that the kits are not in the nesting box? Her hutch is outdoors and does have insulation for the cold weather. I'll include some images and a video of her building her nest if I can. 
any advice on giving the kits their best chance would be appreciated! I also don't know if she will still have more buns. 

In this image I had moved the fur to see how many kits were born. I placed it back right after checking.


----------



## JBun (Dec 13, 2018)

I would suggest to move the whole nest there into the nesting box and place the nesting box in that same corner. Reason being is that the kits can wander out of the nesting area, and succumb to the cold because they aren't protected by mom's fur. Plus those bars there are big enough for a kit to slip through(which they are extremely prone to do).

Once in the nesting box, it's a good idea to check on them at least 3 times a day(morning, afternoon, evening) to make sure a kit didn't get pulled out of the nesting box while latched onto mom. You also need to check their bellies in the morning and late evening, to make sure they are nice and round from being fed.
https://flashsplace.webs.com/accidentallitters.htm


----------



## Gaby Gomez (Dec 13, 2018)

JBun said:


> I would suggest to move the whole nest there into the nesting box and place the nesting box in that same corner. Reason being is that the kits can wander out of the nesting area, and succumb to the cold because they aren't protected by mom's fur. Plus those bars there are big enough for a kit to slip through(which they are extremely prone to do).
> 
> Once in the nesting box, it's a good idea to check on them at least 3 times a day(morning, afternoon, evening) to make sure a kit didn't get pulled out of the nesting box while latched onto mom. You also need to check their bellies in the morning and late evening, to make sure they are nice and round from being fed.
> https://flashsplace.webs.com/accidentallitters.htm


I ended up moving them into the nesting box; hay, fur, and all. They have been there for about an hour and she still has not moved them (thankfully), but my one concern is that she won't find them or keep interest in them since I moved them.


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 13, 2018)

Rabbits don't really move their own kits (I have seen them do it, actually, more by accident - the rabbit was grabbing hay in her mouth and ended up grabbing a baby too. Left bite marks in it, their teeth are not designed to gently carry things, they're sharp and meant for cutting). They only feed about once to twice a day so give it some time to see if she does notice them. They're usually okay with their kits being moved


----------



## Popsicles (Dec 13, 2018)

Just make sure you have put the best of box back into the corner where she built the nest, as she’s obviously thinks that is a better spot for her to raise her babies.


----------



## Popsicles (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m so sorry for my typing, **** autocorrect, you know what I meant lol


----------



## Khloe (Dec 21, 2018)

How are your kits doing? I would just recommend on doing a lot of research. Also make sure the mom has a lot of water to keep producing enough milk to feed them, and plenty of food. Just a random thing, my Rex rabbit had 10 babies on the 16th.


----------



## Gaby Gomez (Dec 25, 2018)

Khloe said:


> How are your kits doing? I would just recommend on doing a lot of research. Also make sure the mom has a lot of water to keep producing enough milk to feed them, and plenty of food. Just a random thing, my Rex rabbit had 10 babies on the 16th.



I just posted an update on them with pictures! You should check them out. They are absolutely adorable.


----------

